
'Swatting' suspect faces manslaughter charge in fatal shooting by police – CNN - rbanffy
http://edition.cnn.com/2018/01/13/us/swatting-suspect-kansas-police-shooting/index.html?sr=twCNN011318swatting-suspect-kansas-police-shooting0339PMVODtop
======
tomohawk
It seems the police should also bear responsibility. Who was the officer who
was pointing the gun at the guy with finger on the trigger? How did the
department's failure to train the guy figure into it? How did the department's
failure to vet the call figure into it?

~~~
johng
I agree, but with the information he had lets not be quick to pull the trigger
on him. The case needs to be heard there... it's life or death for many
involved and we can't always blame the police. I do also agree that the person
that asked for the kid to be swatted also deserve some type of punishment.

------
QAPereo
That seems appropriate, although depraved indifference (2nd degree murder)
would be ideal, it would be essentially impossible to prove to the necessary
standard.

------
johng
I hope they throw the book at him.

